# Do you know where ROSIE is ?



## debs 77 (10 September 2011)

ROSIE is a 14.2 bay mere with white socks on both back legs,
she was my mums horse but she had to sell her as she was having 
a hip operation,she was sold to a lady in Batley,she as sold her on 
to a girl called SOPHIE who lives in the cheshire area,all we want
is an update on ROSIE, Thanks


----------



## ATrueClassAct (10 September 2011)

What does she look like. Pics etc. We háve a Sophie who owns a Rosie on our yard in Cheshire area.


----------



## debs 77 (11 September 2011)

Hi THEREAPER,tryed everything to get pictures on page
it wont work, have you got a hotmail account and i will 
email some pictures to you. thank's debs


----------



## ATrueClassAct (11 September 2011)

If she's the one on your Facebook profile picture then unfortunatly it's not the same mare. This one is cobby and darker. Sorry. ;/


----------



## ATrueClassAct (11 September 2011)

Sorry private messaging isn't working for me. I can't reply you on it
Is this her?


----------



## debs 77 (11 September 2011)

Hi , Thanks so very much for the picture, yes it is the horse we have been looking for, she looks really well, the obvious next question is do you know the owner(s) and do you think they would mind us paying her a visit sometime.

Once again Thank you so much for your help, it is very much appreciated, very best regards, Debs.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (11 September 2011)

I kinda know the owners, I can have a word with her and see what she says. Shes doing amazingly with Sophie and Zoe, she's having a great time!


----------



## debs 77 (11 September 2011)

Thankyou very much,you dont know how happy we are that ROSIE is doing really well and shes happy.debs


----------



## brighteyes (11 September 2011)

I like this very much   I do wish the WHW horse who was 'lost' to another home could also be reunited with her old carer - even over the Internet.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 September 2011)

Brighteyes I quite agree with you. As humans with emotions we need to have closure on issues that are bothering us and I know I for one would want to be able to see a horse that was once in my care in its new home, or to know how it was doing. Even if it was just via picture or video over the internet. FWIW I think the WHW story on here was very sad and I felt especially sorry for the horse's original owner 
On a brighter note though this thread is uplifting and it is nice that a horse and previous owner have been reunited in a way even if just via some pictures.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (12 September 2011)

I've spoken to Sophie via Facebook and I think she's going to contact you. She was suprised to see this haha.


----------



## debs 77 (12 September 2011)

Thankyou again for all your help,you have made
me and my mum really happy.


----------

